# Lab Kennel



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys,
I just lost my son, (male lab,) to a bladder tumor that was shutting off his bowels. I've been sobbing for days.
Well, anyway, I just can't go on without a little black lab in the house, so I'm asking for some help with some info here. I need a kennel that can sell me a small black female, health and disposition guaranteed, to be used on upland and waterfowl. 
If it helps any, I usually hunt waterfowl here spring and fall, and then head your direction for two to three weeks of more bird hunting. Usually it's pheasants and geese. My future little girl needs to be able to handle extensive boating, (she'll always go fishing and big game hunting with me,) air travel, and long hard days a field. The flip side is she needs to flop out on the couch day after day contently. My son waited for me to get out of bed in the morning to feed him, so he could eat, go to the bathroom, and then go back to sleep in my bed! God I'm going to miss him. 
I appreciate the true statement that all you guys have fine labs that should be bred, and I certainly don't want to offend, but I'd prefer to buy from a professional, reputable lab breeder. Any names anybody would like to share?
Thanks much in advance. I keep looking over on the couch at where Gus used to sleep.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry for your loss. PM sent...


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Trinity oak labs.
This is Lucy she is great at Ducks Geese and Pheasant. 2yrs old

[siteimg]3808[/siteimg]

http://www.imageevent.com/trinityoaklabradors


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Give this guy a call, I have 2 females from him and they are fantastic, both are around 60 lbs . he does a great job. Lowwell Mullenhauer 507-451-1647 email [email protected] . his kennel is south of Minneapolis and ships out of there.


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Plainsman,

Try this guy. He worked for Tom Dokken for years and now has his own kennel. Bought a pup from him two summers ago. Unbelievable dog!

http://www.oaktreekennels.com/


----------

